# Can anyone help me with Photoshop Elements and the DecalGirl template?



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I downloaded a trial of Photoshop Elements so that I could create a custom DecalGirl skin for myself.  I secured a 300 dpi scan of the image that I want, but my problem is that I can't figure out how to place the image in the template.  I created a new layer for the jpeg, but that's about as far as I got....

Any tips or pointers would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm at work, so I don't have access to the template or Photoshop (I don't have elements)... but if I remember correctly, their template has 3 layers already created for you, and one of them is labeled artwork. Open the 300dpi artwork you are going to use then press CTRL-A to select the whole thing, press CTRL-C to copy it, then go to the template file and click on the Artwork layer, then press CTRL-V to paste your artwork there.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Ah, I knew there would be an easy answer to this!  Thanks!!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmm, or I spoke (wrote) too soon.  Seems that once I open the picture in Photoshop, it won't let me "copy" or "paste" it--those commands are greyed out.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

In the File section (top left) select 'open file' and find where the picture is you want to open. That will open it and you will see it the bottom of your screen. Go back to the decalgirl template, then drag your photo onto the template. It should appear as a new layer (screen on the right. Make sure this sits above the Art file and below the mask and cut file. Below the File button (top left) there is an icon that has a small triangle and a cross sign. Make sure you select this and that will allow you to manipulate your photo.

(You can just see the top of the decal template and the other photo down the bottom)

here is a screenshot which might help


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Pushka, thanks!  I'm finding PSE not as intuitive to use as I thought it would be--guess it's time for me to learn some new skills


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Once you get this bit sorted, you will be on your way - *really*! This is the hardest bit, trust me. Just make sure the layers stay in the right place - the photo cut these off unfortunately, but where 'the eyes are (far right) you will see the cutout layer, mask layer, your new layer, then on the bottom, the art layer. When you are finished, remove the cut out layer, select "Layer" - flatten, then save as a jpeg to send to decalgirl. And then post it here so we can see what you have done!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

This was so enormously helpful!!!  I can't say thank you enough 

I followed your instructions exactly, and it worked perfectly.  I do have a final question though: I'm working with one image that I want on the front and the back of the Kindle.  Once I have it nice and sized for the front, is there any easy way to copy that over to the template for the back (therefore ensuring that the scale and size are the same)?  I'm worried that if there isn't a technical way to do this, I'll be eyeballing it, and that might not work so well


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think duplicate layer might do that?  Under the Layer file. But really I think 'your eye' will be just as good. And we are waiting for your work of art so remember to post. I like seeing everyone's creations.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

gibsongirl said:


> Hmm, or I spoke (wrote) too soon. Seems that once I open the picture in Photoshop, it won't let me "copy" or "paste" it--those commands are greyed out.


Probably because you hadn't selected anything yet. Maybe the CTRL-A doesn't work in Elements? Oh well, sounds like Pushka was able to get you over the hump.

Another suggestion though, before you flatten your image, save it first. That way if you need to go back and make changes you can do so, without having to start over. Also, after you've flattened and saved your skin file, re-open the unflattened version and then crop the art where the Kindle's screen is. Resize it to 600 pixels wide by 800 pixels high and then convert it to black & white and you'll have a matching screensaver for your new skin.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> Another suggestion though, before you flatten your image, save it first. That way if you need to go back and make changes you can do so, without having to start over. Also, after you've flattened and saved your skin file, re-open the unflattened version and then crop the art where the Kindle's screen is. Resize it to 600 pixels wide by 800 pixels high and then convert it to black & white and you'll have a matching screensaver for your new skin.


ah, now there are two great ideas!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent tips from both of you--thanks!


----------

